# Mexican Brick Weed Seeds



## tropical (Apr 24, 2010)

Have any of you ever tried growing out some seeds from some Mexican brick weed?? I've just germinated 9 seeds successfully and have put them in some premi soil in 16 oz party cups inside my little grow box. 

Seeing that this stuff is grown for commercial purposes, don't you think it would be logical for it to be a good yielder?? You know that stuff probably looks pretty decent before the cartel gets their slimy hands on it. 

I've grown out some brick weed seeds before and they looked/smoked like they were almost 100% indica every single time. When I see the first couple sets of real leafs, I'll be able to tell you if it looks like another 100% indica strain or not. 

Has anyone else had experience growing out seeds from this stuff?? What did you end up getting? More Indica, more sativa, yields, potency?? I'm just wondering, because this is basically how I, and I bet, a lot of other people started growing weed. Let me hear your experiences. 

Before I ever started growing, I thought it would be a mexican sativa-type usually. However, I've NEVER seen a sativa dominant plant from this really commercial stuff. From my experience, these plants put out some really good yields as well, if treated properly. This is kind of like a national past-time for many. I'd just like to hear other people's experiences growing out the infamous mexican brick seeds.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 24, 2010)

not my experience , the seed i get in south texas from brick is sweet grapfruit and skunk smelling buds from huge sativa dominant plants ,that take all summer to finish


----------



## tropical (Apr 24, 2010)

Interesting. I've never seen a sativa dominant one. I've grown brick weed seeds 4 times, this will be my 5th. Its all a crapshoot I guess, but the things were free, so I'm not going to complain. It seems like sativa's would do better in a hot mexican climate as well. Where else does this brick weed come from?? I'd love to get something like sweet grape fruit and skunk, even if it does take a while to flower. The ones I have grown had some of the fattest, most indica looking leaves I've ever seen. Maybe its coming from somewhere else besides Mexico, but there is really no way to tell.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 24, 2010)

adonde whey?


----------



## tropical (Apr 24, 2010)

I live out in the country in NC. Not too far from Raleigh. I doubt that helps any on where this stuff actually comes from. The beans I'm starting now came from a bag my dealer gave me for free. It was like a half ounce and everytime I touched the bud, seeds would just come pouring out. I did smoke the stuff and it actually wasn't that bad, especially since it was free.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 24, 2010)

it may be brick , but here on the border i'm pretty sure the seed i get is out of mexico


----------



## gotthat (Apr 24, 2010)

dont smoke bammer weed bro lol no bobby brown for me


----------



## Mr. Bob Marley (Apr 24, 2010)

In AZ if it aint from cali its from mexico so its either real bad or real good. I will only plant the cali seeds but i have like over 200 mexican seeds that i have never really thought of planting i may give it a try to see what i would get


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 24, 2010)

back a few decades the mex weed cartel purchased many pounds of pedigree seed and spread them out into there fields , they have watered down any Acapulco ,or Colombian true sativa's yet they still have the balls to grow into some bad as smoke if you have the space and time to care for the seeds....rob


----------



## rzza (Apr 24, 2010)

tropical said:


> Interesting. I've never seen a sativa dominant one. I've grown brick weed seeds 4 times, this will be my 5th. Its all a crapshoot I guess, but the things were free, so I'm not going to complain. It seems like sativa's would do better in a hot mexican climate as well. Where else does this brick weed come from?? I'd love to get something like sweet grape fruit and skunk, even if it does take a while to flower. The ones I have grown had some of the fattest, most indica looking leaves I've ever seen. Maybe its coming from somewhere else besides Mexico, but there is really no way to tell.


dude im growing qwerkle and blue widow and white widow but i threw in a bagseed from some crappy mexican swag just to see what happens and compare. so far it looks incredible and like you said it has the biggest fan leafs i have ever seen. one is so wide that one of its fingers can cover my hand almost. i figured they would be indica dominant considering its from commercial growers who dont even pull out the males. probably should be heavy yielding and fast flowering to make a commercial grower happy.


----------



## tropical (Apr 24, 2010)

Where'd you hear about this Robert? When you say top pedigree seeds are you referring to bulk shipments from actual seed banks or other manufacturers? I really wonder about these genetics. They have to be growing seeds that put out a lot of weight, because that is the entire purpose. Some of those seeds I've grown out in the past were a very good smoke. Not like seeds you'd get from Cali, but still worth the time imo.


----------



## tropical (Apr 24, 2010)

rzza....yeah that has been my experience with the stuff. I think its an under-utilized source of decent, great yielding seeds if you ask me. In the end, its nice to say to people you have some white widow, etc, but if you can get huge yields off of free seeds, then go for it. The smoke is usually very good if taken care of properly. In the end, yield and quality of the smoke is about all I care about anyways.


----------



## tropical (Apr 24, 2010)

rzza, have you sexed that plant yet? Here's hoping its a female. Do you have it outside or inside?? Outdoors, I wouldn't be surprised if you pulled nearly a lb off of some of these commercial seeds, if they are given adequate soil and good care. Good luck.


----------



## Thrashgasm (Apr 24, 2010)

Post once wow. I used to live in Tucson and we would get Mexican bricks all the time. MOST of the time when you grow the seeds yourself (in my experiance) the weed turns out better if not completely night/day from product originally recieved. The reasons could be, or a combination of, the following: How its handled, you guys (and girls) know THC starts to degrade when its not handled delicately (is there an "e" in that?) trichromes burst are brushed off. I've even heard "rumors" that people would brick it up using "Coca-Cola" that is second hand info though. Also if it is real Mexican theres no telling how far south it came from (or if its even "Mexican" or from further south) the trip alone can degrade the product. And whos to say it was grown properly? There was a High Times article by Jorge Cervantez in the "Global Grow 2010" about growers for the Mexican Mafia this year and they said they vary the nutrient by whos on duty that day. Crops are prone to weather, drought, floods, and huge temperature fluctuations. Growing in a controlled enviroment IE indoors/in a backyard, by somebody who knows the specifics of what this plant (or if its a second gen grow, the strain) needs is obviously going to produce a superior product.


----------



## tropical (Apr 24, 2010)

Sorry for the multiple posts lol. I can say from experience that my finished product was LIGHT YEARS ahead of the schwag I got the seeds from. They'd try to compress 100lbs in that back pack in your avatar Thrash. Another HUGE difference between the brick weed and what you grow, is you'll cull all the males. When a plant is pollinated by a male it puts most of its energy into producing seeds and the production of THC almost ceases. I'd love to see some pics of what the brick weed looked like before they were cut down and rolled over by a bulldozer.


----------



## Thrashgasm (Apr 24, 2010)

There is, thats why sonic looks so pleased.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 24, 2010)

The best weed i ever had was just some Mexi bagseed i grew. It all i usualy grow.
Better than any kind buds or hashes ive had in my 25 yrs smoking. 
My Mexi bag seed are way healthyer more vigorous plants than my ak48 orNl at 2 monthes lol 
An mexican budz are mostly indica here , I got some purple mexi seeds going this year.

I fully expect the mexi senioritas to be more potent an yeild more than the kind buds.
They are my choice for outdoors.


----------



## tropical (Apr 24, 2010)

Thrash, I had a feeling something was up with that bookbag. Looks like the thing is bulging. Scarhole, I hear ya on the mexican bag weed. Its right up there with the premi seeds I've grown. Just take care of them and they will usually give you a massive yield.


----------



## rzza (Apr 24, 2010)

its indoors but it is huge. maybe ill get a pic tonight.

its in flower but i havent seen any pistils yet. i switched to bloom on 420.


----------



## ataxia (Apr 24, 2010)

just gotta comment on the mexi bagseed. I started growing less than a year ago. when i started i would take a few seeds out of every stash and germ them. All were brick weed. some better than others. Then i had these fat mature seeds out of a bag i got that was GARBAGE. Brown stinky GOD AWFUL SHIT that i didn't even smoke. The fucking plant they grew was an amazing. Huge colas. I ended up having to cut it more than a month before it was done, and it still yielded about three times the amount of my other plants. I just wish i had cloned it so i could see how much i would've harvested if it had grown to full maturity.


----------



## rzza (Apr 24, 2010)

you didnt get a weight?


----------



## tropical (Apr 24, 2010)

I really like the vibes around the free mexican brick seeds. I think they are really under-utilized. They are free and usually yield huge amounts of very good bud. 

rzza...I'd love to see a pick of your plant if you get the chance..thanks.


----------



## da07flopro (Apr 24, 2010)

My first grow was a bubble bucket with a booty weed seed and a snow white seed from nirvana... the Bagseed turned out to be a pretty strong indica I think. It was very thick and short I think my grow journal should be in my sig great weed by the way I smoked out my friends and they all said it was some of the best they had had... crystal production was lacking but you couldnt deny the buzz... I harvested kinda early and it was a mellow head high that you could feel in your eyes it is only the second weed that could turn my eyes blood red with one hit *those were the days**


----------



## roostertail1 (Apr 24, 2010)

i got a bunch of mexi seeds . i will trade them for some autos any takers haha


----------



## kngofhearts2diefor (Apr 24, 2010)

not sure what this post would count as but i grew a random as bag seed last year, in between a shed and a fence that i planted about mid may, filled the hole in with tiny bit of compost and some peace of mind fruit and flower about the first week of july it was about 4 leaf sets in and about a foot tall blowin in the wind when i got a probvation call for a hot ut. got out early sept and that mpother fucker was 6 feet tall and massively branched out, thing produced a ton i had to tie it sideways. incredible yeild. got 1 seed out of it. just planted it today. and her name is galactica! look out!


----------



## rzza (Apr 24, 2010)

king thats awesome dude, no pics?


----------



## kngofhearts2diefor (Apr 24, 2010)

idk if im supposed to do this but here is the thread i had. https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/243797-6fter-trimming-while-flowering.html.


----------



## kngofhearts2diefor (Apr 24, 2010)

pgs 4 and 7 have the tyed down view best i can show for vigor


----------



## tropical (Apr 24, 2010)

kng...and that was a plant that didn't get much sunlight?? You just left it alone for a couple months and came back to a 6ft monster? That's awesome. How was the smoke and what was the final yield if you don't mind me asking? I think that's a pretty good name for that plant. I've heard of many people getting a lb off of one plant from mexi brick seeds. If you take care of this next plant and it turns female, it wouldn't surprise me one bit if you pulled down ~1lb. I'm hoping to get about 5 female brick seeds and get at least 1-2lbs. They will be in about 15 gallons of FFOF in a very sunny spot. And 1-2lbs is my conservative estimate.


----------



## deoss69 (Apr 24, 2010)

man i have just harvested some o fthe best smoke ever seen from a mexi bag it was def sativa but the tast and hight were amazing smelled like lemons buds were not as dence as i would have liked but other than that really damn good smoke working with soem clones now to keep the strain alive will prob try to get seed from this one at some point and try to stabalize the genetics


----------



## tropical (Apr 24, 2010)

deos...good to hear your results. Like most sativas, the buds aren't going to be incredibly dense. I can't wait for another couple days when I can see what my 9 mexi bag seedlings look like. I'm kind of hoping they are really indica like I'm used to for faster flowering and because I'm a cancer patient that needs more of an indica high.


----------



## CR500ROOST (Aug 26, 2011)

I got some brick weed but this brick weed looked dank,it was light green with a shit load of crystals and indica dominate.I also planted on of the seeds and this plant looks BOMB


----------



## Trapt1nw0nder (Aug 26, 2011)

I grew mostly nothing but Mex swag seeds for about 6-7 years outdoors.... Since weed is so cheap here in south tex, I'd just keep seeds from whenever I'd run into a dope sack of bud, and would mark them all as how I rated the smoke from 1-10 of the original pot, and moreless named them by how I thought it would taste/look or the high.... I've grown plenty of Mex "crap" weed seeds that has been just as good as strains I pay 50+ dollars for 5-10 seeds, and if the mex weed I would get was good, I could get 10 seeds off a Nick..($5 and normally about 3.5 grams now a days, but 5-10 years ago I could get good mex weed for a dollar a gram, and sometimes less..... great mex bud have very few seeds, and maybe could find 5-10 in 5 grams, and all seeds are fully mature.... I still keep seeds, and gifted seeds from friends who run into good stuff, and save them for me...... So I say you sure should try out growing those seeds... Never know if you'll run into a gem.... They will normally grow 2-3x as good as the original, plus you know exactly what you put in it......

1 thing I did find out about alot of mex seeds, is that alot have issues with being grown indoors, and I find that the foilage grows very thin and bland compared to bought A+ genetics....Most are indica dominate, but you do run into alot of huge sativas.....I've grown alot alot of great mex bud that has turned out DANK!.... But then again, being from south tex, the word in the street is that all the great brick weed stays down here, and the Dirt dirt junk is smuggled up north, since they know it will sell regardless, and people here wouldnt pay more than 100 for an LB of dirt, cuz weed like that here wont get bought cuz there is so much of it, and there is always someone with better stuff... Up north "they" can easily get 5-600 LB for the same dirt..... When I do get something like that, I deseed it, and make butter.... Quality mex will go for about 225 an LB to 300/350 if it is BOMB, and close to homegrown.... the kind that you can actually see crystals, and find 20-30 seeds at most in a whole lb if you're lucky..... Those are rare, and I'd buy it up in a heartbeat since I know I can easily make my money back, and still have an 1/2 an LB to myself, plus seeds of some REAL DOPE weed... But again... These are rare, so best I have seen in a while is 225 bud


----------



## rzza (Aug 26, 2011)

Trapt1nw0nder said:


> I grew mostly nothing but Mex swag seeds for about 6-7 years outdoors.... Since weed is so cheap here in south tex, I'd just keep seeds from whenever I'd run into a dope sack of bud, and would mark them all as how I rated the smoke from 1-10 of the original pot, and moreless named them by how I thought it would taste/look or the high.... I've grown plenty of Mex "crap" weed seeds that has been just as good as strains I pay 50+ dollars for 5-10 seeds, and if the mex weed I would get was good, I could get 10 seeds off a Nick..($5 and normally about 3.5 grams now a days, but 5-10 years ago I could get good mex weed for a dollar a gram, and sometimes less..... great mex bud have very few seeds, and maybe could find 5-10 in 5 grams, and all seeds are fully mature.... I still keep seeds, and gifted seeds from friends who run into good stuff, and save them for me...... So I say you sure should try out growing those seeds... Never know if you'll run into a gem.... They will normally grow 2-3x as good as the original, plus you know exactly what you put in it......
> 
> 1 thing I did find out about alot of mex seeds, is that alot have issues with being grown indoors, and I find that the foilage grows very thin and bland compared to bought A+ genetics....Most are indica dominate, but you do run into alot of huge sativas.....I've grown alot alot of great mex bud that has turned out DANK!.... But then again, being from south tex, the word in the street is that all the great brick weed stays down here, and the Dirt dirt junk is smuggled up north, since they know it will sell regardless, and people here wouldnt pay more than 100 for an LB of dirt, cuz weed like that here wont get bought cuz there is so much of it, and there is always someone with better stuff... Up north "they" can easily get 5-600 LB for the same dirt..... When I do get something like that, I deseed it, and make butter.... Quality mex will go for about 225 an LB to 300/350 if it is BOMB, and close to homegrown.... the kind that you can actually see crystals, and find 20-30 seeds at most in a whole lb if you're lucky..... Those are rare, and I'd buy it up in a heartbeat since I know I can easily make my money back, and still have an 1/2 an LB to myself, plus seeds of some REAL DOPE weed... But again... These are rare, so best I have seen in a while is 225 bud



first, you said you grew mexican swag, then you said it came from the "dope sacks of bud". thats not mexican swag.


----------



## Trapt1nw0nder (Aug 26, 2011)

There is TON of DOPE MEXICAN BRICK DANK SWAG down here where I'm from..... Like I said... Most of the good brick packed mexican swag stays down here like I said.... But we also get the dirt stuff of course...... I have grown both dirt and awesome mex weed.... Of course the better the bud, the better the end product of the seeds..


----------



## rzza (Aug 27, 2011)

what your not understanding is the "DOPE MEXICAN BRICK DANK SWAG" is an oxymoron as dank = great bud and swag = dirt weed. you CLEARLY have no clue what your talking about. now if your saying you have had TONS of good mexican brick ....that could make some sense (considering your idea of dank and mine is clearly wayyy different). but still doubtful.


----------



## newatit2010 (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't know what kind of pot it is but it's hard as hell to breakup. Any way I have grown a few and they areone hell of a big plant tall and round. I am growing one of the last ones I have had going out side it's 6+ feet tall and about that big around. It just starting to bud so it looks like a oct harvest. The guy that cuts my grass gave me s different strain so was working on them now. I came up with some barney farm seeds and these have been a bastard, started 4, 2 died could not get the head off them.

Oh sorry back to your seeds grow them better than buying. Good luck


----------



## ismokealotofpot (Aug 27, 2011)

i grew some brick weed seed looks like indica to me and way better than what it came from. you never know unless you crack them. i had some that didnt turn out good and some that were true gems.


----------



## edsweed (Aug 27, 2011)

i grew out my first crop with some regular 'reggie' seeds from as many different bags as i could get.. i had 5 girls 7 boys. i kept the best male and made a seed batch. for my first real grow it was great. the buds were small but smelled so skunky. the high was intense and numbing. much better than the sack stuff it started as. i was doing it indoors and had no problem with size, they only got to be 24 inches or so..
as far as the seeds, they were all so small compared to what i started with. i think i harvested too early..
i ended up with 5 totally different girls as far as size and bud shapes in my first grow...
i am now into the 7th 0r 8th week of my f2 garden... yes i planted the small seeds.
i am calling my new batch 'minabag1'
i have no males this time, they went away. the ratio was 60/40 male/female. the girls have different 'attitudes'. some are just starting to bloom while a couple are 3 weeks away from the cut. i went as far as to take clones from the bigest, fastest and healthiest. the clones took. i am looking foward to a constant harvest. bueno mexico!
i am a fan of the bagseed !


----------



## Billywonka (Aug 2, 2012)

Seeds from a five bag of schwag produced a skunky motherfuckin plant in this stage as it looks right now, it shud bud in about late september...pistils are visible on one of the two.here r the pics


----------



## daillman (Dec 28, 2015)

Bag seed 4th week of flower and I cut a few clones for an outside grow.


----------



## daillman (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## dexterblue (Dec 29, 2017)

Bump, where the hell is Guzman


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 29, 2017)

dexterblue said:


> Bump, where the hell is Guzman


That’s Mexican brick weed


----------



## dexterblue (Dec 30, 2017)

Mexican idk, but I did get the seeds from a bag of dank brick nothing spectacular and definitely not the same quality in the pic but then again I didn't press mine in a brick and put it in a gas tank to smuggle across the border


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 30, 2017)

dexterblue said:


> Mexican idk, but I did get the seeds from a bag of dank brick nothing spectacular and definitely not the same quality in the pic but then again I didn't press mine in a brick and put it in a gas tank to smuggle across the border


Man I have about 4K of those seeds you give me hope and that pic is official....


----------



## Tom Tucker 313 (Jan 1, 2018)

Its almost over get your genetics now.

https://cannabis.net/blog/history/the-impending-death-of-brick-weed


----------



## corners (Jan 2, 2018)

I havent seen brick weed in years now. Never imagined it would be an endangered species.


----------



## CoyoteKen (Jul 23, 2020)

I'm a newbie...this is either an MK ultra or a brick weed seed plant..I got 14 seeds mixed up and after loosing 13 during germination I had 1 unknown plant....I named her summer cause she sprouted out the first day of summer. She grew fast and huge! I tied her down at 8in. after her fan leaves grew larger than my hand. She continued growing crazy and I miffed all grow spots and pruned a LOT! of leaves. I thought she would give me a break while recovering from being miffed and 4 days later she had so many leaves trying to cover the grow spots I took off over an oz of leaves and I thought I might of stunted her growth, but she is a monster! I'm leaning towards Mexican, but like I said... I'm new at indoor cannabis growing. Here's a pic if anyone else can tell....It started looking like 100% Indica and now it's hard to tell. I'm guessing once indica always Indica... Hahaha


----------



## CoyoteKen (Jul 23, 2020)

OH!... I'm sorry... She's 6wks. In a 3x3x6 grow tent with an 800w cob and 6" inline fan that I never use. Ocean forest and fox farms nutes and daily folage feeding. <<<<<<Please let me know if I'm missing anything...I also have her in a 10 gal fabric pot. Small oscillating fan, Temp/humidity meter and a timer. I'll take any good advice! Thanks Guys and or Gals


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 23, 2020)

I think the reason people started the paper towel germination method is because of Mexican brick seeds.

Most were crushed, then there would be mold...

And our growing season wasn't long enough...


----------



## CoyoteKen (Jul 23, 2020)

I tried some new germination technics and screwed up. I know better too. I was having an idiot day. But I got 1 plant that should be ready to smoke on Christmas day...(that includes curing. But I also heard that Mexican plants can take a while to flower... But it's done now, ' so I'll see what I get and start planning for my next grow. Probably go with pineapple cheese or chocolate Thai, 'but I hear it's not for newbies so I'll sleep and smoke on it.


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 23, 2020)

robert 14617 said:


> not my experience , the seed i get in south texas from brick is sweet grapfruit and skunk smelling buds from huge sativa dominant plants ,that take all summer to finish


Agreed. Lol


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 23, 2020)

Some of the skunkiest weed I've ever grown came from compressed mexi weed seed. No Bobby brown that's for sure. More like compressed lime green orange hair goodness. Southern US 20 years ago.


----------



## Five of diamonds (Jul 23, 2020)

Back many years ago I went on vacation to ixtapa/zihuatannejo Mexico and bought an ounce of weed off the bartender of my hotel. Cost about $30 and came in a paper lunch bag. I open the bag and get smacked with the strong smell of coconuts! Long sativa buds that smelled and tasted like coconuts, and the high was FANTASTIC. 2 weeks I smoked it and eventually had to abandon what was left for the cleaning ladies to enjoy. I had maybe 10 seeds of it on me to bring home but they were lost durring the trip. I think about it often with regret. The smell was soo good and so obviously coconuts that I sometimes want to go back to that area and see if its still around. It was the one and only time I had coconut weed.


----------



## CoyoteKen (Jul 23, 2020)

I'm in NM and we get our share of brick weed. And its pretty good. Sometimes a load will come in that's as good as any smoke I've seen but it's been pressed and abused so bad is the only reason it's cheap. About $450 - $500 lb. $40 - $50oz..plus I'm pretty sure a lot of their nutes are given at restroom breaks... I know whether she's a MK ultra or a Mexican strain, ' I'm going to try and grow her into an awesome plant. She's loving the nutes like crazy.. but since I put her in a 10 gal, ' I'm reading about flushing and not flushing. And different things to do about it's flavor? I took a few months getting the stuff for my first grow. Then I read the KISS method ( KEEP IT SIMPLE STUPID). Now I got a plant that looks great, ' but this is as far as I read. It's a little different than putting them under any kind of light you could find in the 70's... everyone has a different opinion on growing and most of them have some value...which gets confusing. Do I need to flush? If so.. when please... I heard before I flower it should definitely be done. Any word is a good word for this stoned out newbie..I thought another 6wks and she'll be ready to flower?...3x3x6...I heard they'll double in size too?


----------

